# Ärger beim installieren von GSD-Dateien



## meisterschaf (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich brauche eine gsd-Datei für eine Festo Ventilinsel "CPV14-GE-DI01-8" für Step7. Habe bereits die Dateien von Festo heruntergeladen, aber beim installieren der Datei meldet Step7: 

"Die Datei 'VI1000C9.GSD' enthält Syntax-Fehler."

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?

MfG


----------



## Move (16 Juni 2010)

Hi,

wie ist denn deine Vorgehensweise beim installieren der GSD-Datei?

Gruß
Move


----------



## meisterschaf (17 Juni 2010)

Im Hardwaremenü klicke ich unter dem Punkt "Extras" auf "GSD-Dateien installieren" und wähle den Ordner aus, in dem sich die Dateien befinden. Die Dateien werden mir auch angezeigt, doch wenn ich eine auswähle wird der Syntax-Fehler angezeigt. 

Installiert werden kann auch nicht, dann wird auf das Protokoll verwiesen, in dem "Fehler beim überprüfen der GSD-Datei" steht.

Hoffe ist hilft weiter!


----------



## Approx (17 Juni 2010)

Hast Du schon versucht, die GSD mit dem Editor oder Notepad zu öffnen? Was steht denn da so drin?


----------



## meisterschaf (17 Juni 2010)

Der Inhalt der Datei:

;*****************************************************************************;
; Geraetestammdatei(D) fuer CPV-Ventilinsel mit direktem Profibus DP-Anschluß ;
; Hersteller: Fa. FESTO AG&Co., Ruiterstrasse 82, 73734 Esslingen             ;
; ----------------------------------------------------------------------------;
; Änderungen: 
; 08.06.07 / begn: Korrektur von max. Modulanzahl                                                                ;
; 24.11.00 / gff: Implementation Type ergänzt um SPC3,VPC3+                   ;
; 24.11.00 / gff: Bitmap_SF aktiviert                                         ;
; 21.07.00 / gff: Bitmap_Diag aktiviert                                       ;
; 21.07.99 / gff: Parameter Min_Slave_Intervall, Max_Module,Max_Input_Len,    ;
;                 Max_Output_Len, Max_Diag_Data_Len  von DEC->HEX             ;
; 21.07.99 / gff: Unit_Diag_Bit - Texte ergänzt für Klartext-Diagnose         ;
; ----------------------------------------------------------------------------;
; FESTO Hotline-Tel.: 0711/3463-222                                           ;
;*****************************************************************************;
#Profibus_DP
GSD_Revision        = 1
Vendor_Name         = "FESTO AG&Co."
Model_Name          = "FESTO CPV DI01"
Revision            = ">= 14.01.99"
Ident_Number        = 0xC9
Protocol_Ident      = 0
Station_Type        = 0
FMS_supp            = 0
Hardware_Release    = ">= 05.98"
Software_Release    = ">= V1.2"
;
9.6_supp            = 1
19.2_supp           = 1
31.25_supp          = 1
45.45_supp          = 1
93.75_supp          = 1
187.5_supp          = 1
500_supp            = 1
1.5M_supp           = 1
3M_supp             = 1
6M_supp             = 1
12M_supp            = 1
;
MaxTsdr_9.6         = 60
MaxTsdr_19.2        = 60
MaxTsdr_31.25       = 60
MaxTsdr_45.45       = 400
MaxTsdr_93.75       = 60
MaxTsdr_187.5       = 60
MaxTsdr_500         = 100
MaxTsdr_1.5M        = 150
MaxTsdr_3M          = 250
MaxTsdr_6M          = 450
MaxTsdr_12M         = 800
;
Redundancy          = 0
Repeater_Ctrl_Sig   = 2
24V_Pins            = 0
;
Implementation_Type = "SPC3,VPC3+"
Bitmap_Device       = "pb_dicpn"
Bitmap_Diag         = "pb_dicpd"
Bitmap_SF           = "pb_dicps"
;
Freeze_Mode_supp    = 1
Sync_Mode_supp      = 1
Auto_Baud_supp      = 1
Set_Slave_Add_supp  = 0
Min_Slave_Intervall = 0x0005
;
Modular_Station     = 1
Max_Module          = 0x03
Max_Input_Len       = 0x02
Max_Output_Len      = 0x04
Max_Data_Len        = 0x0006
Modul_Offset        = 1
;
Fail_Safe           = 0
Slave_Family        = 4
Max_Diag_Data_Len   = 0x000A
;
Unit_Diag_Bit(0)    = "+ Ventilinsel-Fehler"
Unit_Diag_Bit(1)    = "+ Ventilinsel-Busy"
Unit_Diag_Bit(4)    = "+ Fehler Strang CP"
Unit_Diag_Bit(8)    = "..CP-Anschluß zu Ausgangsmodul"
Unit_Diag_Bit(9)    = "..CP-Anschluß zu Eingangsmodul"
Unit_Diag_Bit(10)    = "..Kurzschluß/Ueberlast Ausgang"
Unit_Diag_Bit(11)    = "..Lastspannung Ausgangsmodul"
Unit_Diag_Bit(12)    = "..Sensorversorgung < 10V"
Unit_Diag_Bit(13)    = "..Versorgungsspg.Ventile < 20.4V"
Unit_Diag_Bit(14)    = "..Versorgungsspg.Ventile < 10V"
;
FIXPRESETMODULES=1
Module = "On-Board:16DA" 0x21
1
PRESET=1
EndModule
Module = "CPV/CPA: 16DA" 0x21
2
EndModule
Module = "CP-A08:  16DA" 0x21
3
EndModule
Module = "CP-E16:  16DE" 0x11
4
EndModule
Module = "CP-EA16: 16DX" 0x31
5
EndModule


----------



## meisterschaf (28 Juni 2010)

Hat schon jemand eine Idee zur Lösung des Problems?


----------



## volker (28 Juni 2010)

also bei mir funktioniert die installation der gsd-datei aus dieser quelle
http://www.festo.com/net/de_de/downloads/Download.ashx?lnk=27074/festo_dp.exe


----------



## meisterschaf (28 Juni 2010)

Leider funktioniert genau dieser Download nicht bei mir!


----------



## volker (28 Juni 2010)

dann hier der unterordner den du brauchst


----------



## meisterschaf (28 Juni 2010)

Danke, das die Datei hochgeladen wurde, doch leider lässt diese sich ebenfalls nicht installieren. Es gibt die selbe Fehlermeldung, wie bereits oben beschrieben!


----------



## volker (29 Juni 2010)

dann ist der fehler ehr bei step7 zu suchen.
probier mal ob du das projekt öffnen kannst.
ist nur eine 313c2-dp und eine festoinsel drin.
vorher das archiv wieder in zip umbenennen


----------



## meisterschaf (29 Juni 2010)

Also,

ich kann das Projekt öffnen und mir die HW-Konfiguration ansehen, ich sehe die Baugruppe, doch statt dem Bild werden mir nur Fragezeichen angezeigt. Auf die Eigenschaften der Baugruppe kann ich nicht zugreifen.

Wenn ich in mein Projekt gehe und da versuche die GSD-Datei über den Menüpunkt "GSD-Datei installieren" - "aus dem STEP7-Projekt" zu installieren, wird mir wieder der Syntax-Fehler gemeldet.


----------



## Senator42 (29 Juni 2010)

habs gerade ausprobiert
1. zip in einen pfad ausgepackt
2. s7 prj geöffnet
3. hw geöffnet
4. katalog geöffnet
5. hw gschlossen (!)
6. extras neue gsd installieren, gsd ausgewält, warten
7. fertig, profibus-weitere feldgeräte-ventile-festo  drinn
also ok

was ist nicht weiss: was ist gsd importieren ?


----------



## meisterschaf (29 Juni 2010)

So sieht das bei mir aus!


----------



## volker (30 Juni 2010)

welche s7 version?
kannst du denn die baugruppe in dem projekt welches ich reingestellt habe parametrieren?
wenn ja kannst du den teilnehmer aus dem projekt ja in deins kopieren. nicht über den umweg gsd installieren


----------



## meisterschaf (30 Juni 2010)

also ich habe die STEP7-Version V5.4+SP3+HF1, Ausgabestand K5.4.3.1

Die Baugruppe kann ich nur sehen, weder darauf zugreifen, noch Einstellungen daran vornehmen!


----------



## funbiker69 (30 Juni 2010)

Also ich habe das eben mal ausprobiert. 
Geht bei mir ebenfalls ohne Probleme

V5.4 + Sp5
K5.4.5.0

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, ist das in deinem Bild nur die eine Gsd Datei angezeigt wird. Bei meinem zusätzlich jedoch auch noch die Gse Datei.

Kann jetzt sicher daran liegen, das ich die MUI Umgebung nutze, es wäre jedoch auch möglich das deine Zip Datei noch richtig entpackt wurde.

Vielleicht hilft das ja noch weiter.


----------



## meisterschaf (30 Juni 2010)

Das Bild zeigt das Installieren der Datei aus dem hochgeladenen Projekt, wenn ich aus der Datei von Festo versuche, wird die GSE-Datei angezeigt.


Brauche ich ein Softwareupdate um die Datei zu nutzen, wenn ja, wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## volker (1 Juli 2010)

ich habe 5.4 sp4

ob das an der version liegt würde ich mal bei festo anfragen
ansonsten bei siemens nachfragen


----------



## meisterschaf (20 Juli 2010)

Ok Leute,

habe das Problem, endlich gelöst! Ich habe eine ältere Step7-Version (V5.2, Ausgabestand V5.2.0.0) installiert und schon hat es einwandfrei funktioniert! Scheint wohl doch an der der Version zu liegen.

Festo hatte mir lediglich eine Installationsanleitung zugeschickt, Siemens hat bis heute nicht geantwortet.

Danke nochmal an alle, die versucht haben mir zu helfen!

Maik


----------

